# Where to buy a new 10lb CO2 cylinder?



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all, 

Just wondering where I can pick up a new 10lb CO2 cylinder? Preferably filled. 

Also, On a side note, does anyone happen to know the height of a 10lb CO2 cylinder? I am building a stand for a new tank I'm setting up and would prefer to have the co2 tank in there. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i got mine from JL Aquatics who's a sponsor here.
Aluminum CO2 Cylinder - 10 Pound

Wont come filled though.

here is the link to the co2 tank WITH all the other stuff you need regardless.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/c...gulator,+Needle+Valve+&+Solenoid+Package.html


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

awesome! I was actually planning to buy it from JL but they were out of stock for the longest time. THANKS!


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

any welding shop will have it.

If you plan to re-fill the tank, buy a nice one.. if you are planning to swap tanks.. find a "cheap" one..

If you have no clue what I am talking about... msg me and i'll elaborate


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

20" tall. Depending on your regulator, you may need a few more inches.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

How much does a 'new one ' go for or a "nice" one go for?


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

just bought a new 10lb cylinder and a regulator from JL. Excited to get it set up! Need to get it filled first...groan


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That takes almost no time at all. Since you're out that way, you can get it filled at KMS tools. Bit expensive but convenient. Or you can use DBC Marine in Richmond or Royal City Fire Supply in New West. It only take like 10 min.


----------

